# Beans



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got some beans left over from yesterday. Have split them into 2x350g bags which are up for grabs for a £3 donation to Mind each.

It's a Columbian (think it's Campo Alegre) roasted by Papercup in Glasgow. We were using it for espresso yesterday and I was getting super sweet marzipan/sugar coated almonds from it. Might work for filter, might be a bit too medium for people looking for tasting notes of posies etc.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes please. I've donated the princely sum of £10.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll take the other if its going?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

One down, PM me your address


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Both gone, addresses peeps


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

On it's way... Mind is always a good cause


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the support of Mind. They have ben tremendously helpful to me both during my stays in the nut hut (I've been there I'm allowed to call it that, you aren't







) and helping to keep me from going back.

If you are ever in a charitable mood, then http://moodswings.org.uk/ does great work helping people to keep themselves well and perhaps just as important, in work and off benefits. Better for the person (being out of work is depressing and kills your sense of self-worth) as well as the Exchequer.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had depression, it's not fun and the meds turn you into a zombie.. (to start off with at least lol)

There are a few good websites out there, MoodGym being one.

Always happy to donate to Mind.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I've had depression, it's not fun and the meds turn you into a zombie.. (to start off with at least lol)
> 
> There are a few good websites out there, MoodGym being one.
> 
> Always happy to donate to Mind.


To quote one of my previous psychiatrists, if the meds turn you into a zombie there are three possibilities:

1. You don't need them in the first place.

2. The dosage is too high

3. You are on the wrong med for you.

I take a few meds which I have seen turn others in the hospital into zombies. Me, they don't seem to adversely affect me. I just bob along my merry way.

If you need them, never be afraid of taking meds for fear of becoming a zombie. I have never felt the need to eat human flesh at anytime whilst medicated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's reassuring!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I was told by my doctor it was the side effects for a few weeks until I got used to them, just used to stare straight through people. After that I was fine


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Still far too much stigma around mental illness yet it can be as devastating as many physical illnesses. So glad to see a supportive community where people can talk openly about such issues. I've been diagnosed with depression and anxiety since my late teens - nothing to be ashamed of and I get by in life just fine! The caffeine helps too haha. Mind helped me a lot and often get forgotten about to cancer charities.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Posted today, should be with you tomorrow


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Stumbled across this thread to find a discussion on mental illness, I have to say I do struggle with mine, I am embarrassed but I am working on that seeing posts on here like this do give me hope though thank you.



Obsy said:


> Still far too much stigma around mental illness yet it can be as devastating as many physical illnesses. So glad to see a supportive community where people can talk openly about such issues. I've been diagnosed with depression and anxiety since my late teens - nothing to be ashamed of and I get by in life just fine! The caffeine helps too haha. Mind helped me a lot and often get forgotten about to cancer charities.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey Jeebsy, was this just a plain black bag in an envelope? I'm assuming yes but as various mystery beans are arriving soon thought I'd double check.

If it is, thanks very much it arrived today!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it had a cover sheet with your address and P&C on it, that's my calling card


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep that's the ones. Thanks!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Got mine today as well, thanks @jeebsy. was a bit puzzled at an all black envelope and the sheet as described above. Last time you wrote 'it all started here' on the back..

Just made an espro (ground a little too course, but still nice) and having a flattie now (tightened grind on that one), which herself actually likes! (and she hates coffee.. says it's too bitter). 16>30 10s pre-infuse.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@Rhys @jlarkin how did you find these?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I opened them during the week and took them away for aeropressing + did a cafetiere for my bro. They were well liked. I thought they have a pretty sweet aspect that comes through, almost like a suggestion of marzipan. Thanks jeebsy


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought they had a sweetness to them also, very nice. Made a cold brew to take to work as well and found it very drinkable. My other half supped half of my flattie I made before declaring it was nice (it must have been sweet as she hates coffee). Thanks Jeebsy


----------

